# Monkey Arms



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey thestars, Don't seem to be able to get the pics of the monkey to open.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

It didn't like my flicker link so I had to go post them up on her web page.
http://www.patriotpoodles.com/BijouBindi.html


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

soooooooo very cute.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha!! That is so funny. She looks so comfortable with the monkey around her neck, too haha. =]


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh that's funny! She looks like its no big deal. Did she still play with her front feet and start to animate the monkey?


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

so very cute!! Dutch always is batting his arms at me too!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't know. I think she looks like she may be a bit embarrassed being such an elegant spoo with this crazy orange monkey hanging off her neck...:rofl: She sure is beautiful! Dianne's Ivy and my Taffy bat with their front legs too. It is so cute when they get excited.
_


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

Such cute pictures! Our mini has a neon orange monkey that was sent home with him from the breeder. Sometimes when he's in a spunky mood, but I'm not so much, I hang it from something sturdy and he gets to play tug of war with it until the velcro 'breaks' and he gets his monkey back. Definately keeps him occupied for awhile.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bella Vista*

thestars:

Wow! Your dog is gorgeous. What a small world. We used to live in Bella Vista in 1998. That's a pretty area.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thanks! A lot has changed since then. I got here in 2001!


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL!!! Too funny!


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, I just realized, you're from Arkansas! I'm from Little Rock


----------

